# Accidentally deleted files. Now they are corrupted after recovery. Windows 10



## KodiKodi (Nov 7, 2019)

Long story short, I was playing with some commands in a cmd console to delete some corrupted files in the recycle bin. In addition I changed the name of the recycle bin with corrupted files, run some more commands and it seemed to fix the problem, as the Windows created new recycle bin.
However, it didn't delete the old one with corrupted files, so I run some more commands (like rd /s /q C:\$[name] but suddenly something went wrong and I only watched things from C: drive getting deleted one by one in the explorer opened in the background. I stopped it as soon as I realized what is going down, but it was too late.

The current state of the computer is that the whole C:\users\[name] location got deleted and what's worse, it didn't end up in the trash can either.
Some of the windows files got deleted too, as the system doesn't function properly. I managed to install a program called EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard Pro and I managed to recover locations such as pictures, videos, documents, downloads, all that I care about, but the thing is, the files are corrupted. Pictures either don't open or are cut in half. Many documents don't open either. It's together 42 GB of files and most of it doesn't work from what I see.
I tried for example to manually add .jpg format to pictures that don't open, but without effect.

Now, my question is, is there a way to get back my files? I'm devastated after my stupid decision..

I'm attaching pictures of the messages I get when I try to open the corrupted files and a file of how some pictures look.


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 7, 2019)

Ooof... without backups I just don't know. It doesn't sound hopeful 

The only thing I can say is if you're set on recovering the files... which for all I know is still possible if not harder, do not have that drive powered on for anything but recovery. Every little bit of activity buries the lost files further down.

Personally never used Easeus' recovery... for all of the praises they get I don't have a lot of faith in them. I recently dropped them after two system backups failed me. Never using them again after that nightmare.

I've always used recuva for pulling back lost files and generally it's  ... though it's slow. But I should caution you that every recovery you attempt lessens your chances of success.

My best advice is to not get jumpy. Hold off on using the drive at all until somebody with some real experience can chime in. But if you want my honest opinion you will be lucky to get all of those files back by the sound of it. If the files are irreplaceable, best bet is to leave it to a pro.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Systrm restore


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 7, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Systrm restore


Does that actually keep ALL of the user files? It would have to keep some things in those... but my pictures, documents, etc...? Those restore files could get pretty huge. Mine would be 1tb+


----------



## KodiKodi (Nov 7, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Systrm restore



You mean just use the "System restore" with the "Save files" option in Windows? Are there any more options to this that I should keep in mind to check? I've never performed this operation. I only have experience with installing the system again from a CD/USB, so this is a new area for me. Do you think it may actually bring back the files?

Edit:
I'm finding this info about such files:


> System Restore uses a feature called System Protection that regularly creates restore points on your computer. You can restore your Windows system files, registry settings, and programs installed on your system.
> 
> However, your personal files stored on your computer remain untouched. System Restore cannot help you recover your personal deleted files such as photos, documents, emails, etc. So, you will need to find another way to recover your deleted files.



So... maybe not?


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 7, 2019)

Too late for me to offer some help as to your current problem, but one way to address this is as follows.

1.  Use a separate storage device for your OS .... if you don't have an SSD, now's your chance to add one.
2.  Pull the data cable from your current drive.
3.  Disconnect  your ethernet cable. 
4.  Install Windows to new drive.
5.  Disable Hardware updates (Windows ability to install drivers)
6.  Install drivers/ utilities from MoBo and hardware dvds
7. Plug in ethernet cable and run Windows Update
8.  Check of and install latest drivers / utilities
9.  Rerun Windows Update and set up your users, networking whatever.
10.  Do a system backup

Note the reason ya do the original drivers and then latest is that a) often the hardware purchase includes licenses for software and utility and will bot install without the key on that DVD and b) Rare but I have had issues with installing latest drivers that required a Windows update.

11.  Take a screenie of Windows Explorer for ya new derive in case ya forget what files / folders are associated with Windows.
12.  Plug in old drive's data cable.
13.  Delete Widows root files and folders on your OLD drive  but leave Program Files, Program Files (x86) and Program Data ... I'm asuming you didn't store and data in MyThis or MyThat folders and installed them in:

\Bank Records
\Family Pics
\Games

14.  Grab your software and utilities media and reinstall the programs directly over themselves ... this will keep all your customizations and set up req'd registry entries.
15. Make sure you known where all you data is before deleting extraneous files and folders.

If you want to install everything fresh ... other than your data, that's always an option ... but from now on if your OS gets fudged, no need to worry about data


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 7, 2019)

If you use EaseUS and the files it recovered are corrupt, then chances are the files were already partially overwritten, meaning that data is gone and there is no getting it back.  The more you use the drive, the less likely it will be to get any data back at all.  And I really hope you didn't recover the files to the drives you were trying to recover from, because that certainly would overwrite the deleted files and make recover impossible.

This situation is even worse if you are using an SSD, because TRIM will start to wipe the deleted files data from the drive almost immediately.  Making data recovery of accidentally deleted files on an SSD very unlikely.


----------



## KodiKodi (Nov 8, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> And I really hope you didn't recover the files to the drives you were trying to recover from, because that certainly would overwrite the deleted files and make recover impossible.



No, no. I made recovery straight to the external drive, but yeah, most of the things are corrupted. It may be because first I run the same program but it reaktorer only 500 MB because I didn’t notice there’s a limit =< so I needed to start recovery twice.. There wasn’t anything else important than that users folder, but ehh ok, I see it’s a lost case, so I guess there is nothing to do but just reinstall of the system and pretending the files never existed.


----------



## Lorec (Nov 8, 2019)

KodiKodi said:


> so I guess there is nothing to do but just reinstall of the system and pretending the files never existed.


Sometimes You gotta bite the bullet  
Oh well, it becomes a valuable lesson though.


----------



## delshay (Dec 5, 2019)

Why don't some users just have a backup drive. I have one which just sit's there internally in the background doing nothing most of the time until I do six monthly backup. I have a 2TB SSD with a 2TB SSD USB backup drive.
So I can trash my main drive as much as I want knowing there's a number of backups on the USB drive.

When I do a backup, I remove all overclocking.


----------



## Bones (Dec 5, 2019)

KodiKodi said:


> Long story short, I was playing with some commands in a cmd console to delete some corrupted files in the recycle bin. In addition I changed the name of the recycle bin with corrupted files, run some more commands and it seemed to fix the problem, as the Windows created new recycle bin.
> However, it didn't delete the old one with corrupted files, so I run some more commands (like rd /s /q C:\$[name] but suddenly something went wrong and I only watched things from C: drive getting deleted one by one in the explorer opened in the background. I stopped it as soon as I realized what is going down, but it was too late.
> 
> The current state of the computer is that the whole C:\users\[name] location got deleted and what's worse, it didn't end up in the trash can either.
> ...


The above is correct - For things you really don't want to loose get a backup/archive drive and use that for the important stuff.

However even if using one, the issue shown in pic 3 of the original post can still happen if you don't allow the system enough time to fully send files to the drive. Some of these can be a tad slow and you simply have to let it finish before ejecting/switching off the external drive or the file(s) will be corrupted.
I've got three of these drives (Fantom) I use for the important stuff I don't want to or simply can't lose anything. Programs, benchies, family photos.... You name it I've got it there and an OS crash won't wipe it.

Some also have a switch on them so they don't have to be accessible unless you'd want them to be, just turn it on when ready and once done, switch it back off  - Simple, no need to worry about mounting or ejecting the drive, it's all automatic when you use the switch. Turn it on - The OS detects and mounts it, turn it off it's "Gone" from the system as if you ejected the drive yourself.

For example you can leave them off while web browsing and switch them on once you're offline and the system is "Secure" from the web....

I mean at least as secure as it's probrably gonna get.

I'd also pickup one of at least 4TB minimum nowadays, the other smaller sizes are still useful but you will fill those up quickly with the way things are today. One with a standard USB 3.0 connection is fine and would work with virtually any system available today but if you can get one with a few connection options that's what I'd do. Here's an example of one like I have: https://www.newegg.com/black-fantom-drives-g-force-4tb/p/N82E16822204128?Item=N82E16822204128

In the case of a Fantom unit, If you get one set it up so that the switch side/end faces you, the grille side with the LED faces away towards the wall. The activity LED is BRIGHT and you don't want that shining in your face, you can see the light from it reflecting off the wall just fine.
Good luck!


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 5, 2019)

Is the drive an SSD with TRIM support? If so, you're screwed because as soon as you connect it to *any* operating system that supports TRIM, the OS will happily tell the drive to run TRIM, and the drive will, and your data will be gonzo. Your only option there is to power down the SSD and send it to a company that specialises in data recovery - but this will cost thousands of dollars.

If it's an older SSD or an HDD, you have a better chance. There are a bajillion data recovery tools you can try, and most of them have a trial mode - one I've used with success in the past is R-Studio (I see they now have a less exhaustive, but cheaper, product called R-Undelete). If none of the tools you try work, again, your only option is a data recovery company.



eidairaman1 said:


> Systrm restore



LOL what? System Restore has got nothing to do with user files, it's only Windows system files.


----------

